# Pads too big?



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok so heres the lowdown
corrado 11" rotors
b3 passat hubs and spindles
girling 60 audi calipers
It seems to me that the pads overhang on the inside edge of the rotor leading me to believe these pads are too big or wide. Not sure why they'd do this but anyone have some insight?


_Modified by veector at 1:22 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Pads too big? (veector)*

wow dead forum nobody?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Pads too big? (veector)*

What calipers did you install?
Where did you get the pads and what are they supposed to fit?
I'm researching the Corrado 11" 4-bolt conversion myself (for my 95 Golf GL), and noticed that there seems to be a lot of confusion in the Parts Books of Parts Sellers over what parts work with what. I've used a while day over the past two days visiting salvage yards to see how the setups go together on VWs and Audis. Came across one complete pair of Girling 60s in good condition on a Audi 5000S, so I took them.
Are you using 5-bolt rotors? Did you get 5-bolt Corrado calipers and carriers?
What model year are the Passat Parts from?
I take it that you used 5-bolt parts, because the Corrado 4-bolt rotors and Corrado 4-bolt 11" Girling 54 calipers with carriers are supposed to bolt directly on to MKIII steering knuckles without any other parts necessary. More interesting is that according to the parts books, looks like Corrado VR6 5-bolt caliper & carriers setups use the same calipers as Corrado G60 4-bolt setups, BUT with different carriers.
The Girling 60 dual piston calipers from the Audi 5000S Turbo look to bolt up perfectly (took a quick look at a spare MKIII suspension corner I have in the garage), so all I should need is some Corrado 11" 4-bolt rotors. I found them for sale at Kragen (Bendix brand special order) for only $20 each.
The only thing that concerns me is the additional weight. Some people have posted that the Audi 5000 Turbo Girling 60 setup in considerably heavier than the Corrado G60 Girling 54 setup. The better braking performance of the Girling 60s has to cost (weight penalty), I just want to know how much I'm paying before decide which set of calipers to install.
So, before I do the actual installation on my car, I want to have a set of Corrado 11" 4-bolt Girling 54 calipers and carriers on hand to compare to the Girling 60 calipers and carriers. 
_Modified by germancarnut51 at 5:47 PM 8-19-2009_


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 5:49 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Pads too big? (germancarnut51)*

Ive got the 4bolt g60 rotors, audi 5kturbo girling 60 calipers and honestly didnt notice a big difference in weight over the front end from my stock 10.1 girling 54 brakes, one thing i did notice is the HUGE improvement in braking and pedal feel. The pads are meant for the audi 5KTQ. The passat stuff is stock b3 it all bolted together nicely though maybe some narrower pads meant for girling 60s?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Pads too big? (veector)*

Did you find some pads that came without the wear sensors? Sounds like you have the same setup I was planning/thinking about installing.
Seems like all the brake pads that I see include wear sensors that are worthless to me since my car is not wired for them.
Are you using Genuine VW 11" Corrado rotors or aftermarket? I was at Kragen/O'Reilly's tonight, and the Computer shows the rotors used on the Audi 5000S Turbo as being 10 7/8", not 11" as the Corrado rotors are supposed to be.
As have been looking at aftermarket rotors, and not all of them have the little groove/machined lowered area between the brake friction surface, and the tophat (raise part where the lug bolt holes are). 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 11:10 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Pads too big? (germancarnut51)*

Thats my exact setup and theyre oe 11" corrado g60 rotors, wear sensor wires were cut off though.


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Pads too big? (veector)*

i have a similar set up and thats how thay over hang it works ok though


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Pads too big? (villan234)*

ok just wondering. I figured it may overhang on the inside once the pads wear down but only thing i could see happening is a bit of noise and extra brake dust


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Pads too big? (veector)*

Different brake manufacturers make the shape of their pads slightly different. It may be possible to find pads that don't overhang the inside edge of the rotors.
While I was surfing parts websites, I came across some aftermarket 11" Corrado rotors that don't feature the slot cut/machined around the inside edge of the friction surface. They are flat all the way to the inner hat. I'm going to contact the Seller to see if the rotors they have in stock are exactly like the photos on the Web page. These rotors are less expensive than most others, and I thought the missing slot was an effort to reduce machining/manufacturing costs. These rotors may turn out to be an inexpensive solution to the overhang problem.
I am also considering marking up the brake pads and cutting off the overhanging material. I would not want the pads to hang/jam the brake calipers as the ledge of untouched material grows as the pads are used.
Can you describe how much material hangs off the inner edge? Is it like a 1/16 or 1/8 of an inch? Or more or less?


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Pads too big? (germancarnut51)*

Thats what I was thinking as well, maybe have them cut down a bit so they dont overhang and possibly bind the caliper as it wears down. At most id say its 1/4" but may be even less. Would cutting effect the integrity of the pads?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Pads too big? (veector)*

I don't think that cutting will cause a problem if it done before the pads are used the first time. USing the pads cooks them chemically, and cures the glues that bind the material. I think that the material will be softer as well.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Pads too big? (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_I don't think that cutting will cause a problem if it done before the pads are used the first time. USing the pads cooks them chemically, and cures the glues that bind the material. I think that the material will be softer as well.

It really shouldn't make the difference..... grinding is the best solution to removing friction material.... in fact for different type of brake testing we grind friction all the time, in addition most of the time chamfers are put into pads after they are formed.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Pads too big? (GTijoejoe)*

I was thinking a cutting disc in my Dremel tool or air motor tool, because even wearing a respirator, I want to make as little dust as possible.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Pads too big? (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_I was thinking a cutting disc in my Dremel tool or air motor tool, because even wearing a respirator, I want to make as little dust as possible.

I can understand that, ya don't want to get that friction in your lungs..... You have access to a mill w/ cutting fluid?.....


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Pads too big? (GTijoejoe)*

Yeah im gonna try and have em ground down so the whole metal part of the pad is still there, just grind out the groove as the pads wear down.


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have the same setup and mine overhang on the inside too and seem to have alot of space on the outside , need a little spacer somewhere if possible. Havent looked into at all tho, didnt bother me. Could also just grind away the pad to match the contour of the rotor. Sanding disks on the dremal should do the trick


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3aba20vt)*

What do you mean by "... alot of space on the outside ... "?
How about measuring the unswept space on the outside and the overhang on the inside?
I just got a set of Corrado G60 11" 4-bolt Girling 54 calipers and I bought a set of Girling 60 dual piston calipers from a Audi 5000 Turbo S last month. When I get my new Corrado 11" 4-bolt rotors, I can take measurements of the overhang and unswept areas and compare.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:27 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I mean like alot of unused space on the rotor toward the outside edge. Im pretty sure its because the rotors the calipers come from are only like 10 7/8". I was 4 lug also but i just parted the car out and was gonna try them on my mk3 vr. I wonder what the bolt pattern was for the 95 audi cabriolets...


----------

